# R.I.P. Peter Boyle



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Man this really sucks! I was just thinking about him yesterday for some odd reason too. Normaly It does not bother me too much when a celeb dies, but this time it really sucks. 

Well good bye Peter, and thanks for all the laughs.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah, I just read about this. Sad news 

He was great in Young Frankenstein and his role as Carl Lazlo in Where the Buffalo Roam

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001967/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0081748/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072431/


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very sad indeed, he just kept on getting better as well.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A very sad day! I loved him in Young Frankenstein.

"For as long as I can remember people have hated me. They looked at my face and my body and they ran away in horror. In my loneliness I decided that if I could not inspire love, which is my deepest hope, I would instead cause fear. I live because this poor half-crazed genius, has given me life. He alone held an image of me as something beautiful and then, when it would have been easy enough to stay out of danger, he used his own body as a guinea pig to give me a calmer brain and a somewhat more sophisticated way of expressing myself."


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

"I'm standin' here with my DORK in my hand!"

Rest in peace, Mr. Boyle.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

RIP Peter Boyle. You will be missed.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

One great guy. Rest in peace.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I just re-watched the Puttin on the Ritz clip. RIP


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

seam just not enuff to just say rest in peace to a man the world so enjoyed
he will be missed .............R.I.P..............


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm a huge X-files fan (go figure), and one of the best episodes they EVER did was the one PB was in. He won an Emmy for it.


----------

